# Your best Live Concert recordings: can they beat studio sessions?



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Pip said:


> He was totally different live! I saw him many times and every one of the performances was much greater than his equivalent studio recording. That is why I collect as many of his live performances as possible.
> Try any of his live performances available on CD, you won't be disappointed. Here are a few examples.
> View attachment 52272
> View attachment 52273
> ...


This answer in the _Karajan...._ poll thread led me to open this new thread. I do think that Karajan recordings have a lot of mastering on them and sometimes it sounds unnatural, but if he could be different on Live Concerts, I wonder...
*Do some of you praise Live recordings over Studio versions? Which are your favourites?*
It can be from any conductor.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> This answer in the _Karajan...._ poll thread led me to open this new thread. I do think that Karajan recordings have a lot of mastering on them and sometimes it sounds unnatural, but if he could be different on Live Concerts, I wonder...
> *Do some of you praise Live recordings over Studio versions? Which are your favourites?*
> It can be from any conductor.


Do I understand this topic right that it's about Karajan alone?
By the way, the pic's are very, very small.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

I will assume that the topic refers to any recording and therefore, will highlight my preference for Carlos Kleiber's live performance of Beethoven's Symphony No. 7, with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, over the very famous recording with the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Do I understand this topic right that it's about Karajan alone?
> By the way, the pic's are very, very small.


No. Karajan's post was the user's idea. This thread is for every conductor or orchestra you come up with.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> No. Karajan's post was the user's idea. This thread is for every conductor or orchestra you come up with.


Oh dear, that's going to be a long search, will be back though


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

I feel someone should comment regarding Solti's live recordings from his later years.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Not a conductor, but how about Richter's live performance of Pictures at an Exhibition from Sophia?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

One that came to mind is the Gulda/Rossi Beethoven Piano Concerto 3. And Arrau playing the Schumann Fantasie and Chopin op 62/i on old Erimtage CDs. And Arrau playing the Chopin preludes in Prague on an old APR CD.

One interesting question is to do with Gould's live recordings, interesting because he didn't enjoy playing live and thought his work was better in the studio. Does anyone prefer the live Mozart concerto from Stockholm over the studio one? Or the live Bach from Russia over the studio Goldbergs and Inventions? Or his live Beethoven concerto 3 with Karajan over his studio recording?


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I praise both live and studio recordings, as long as the rendition is convincing for me, and the recorded sound is not misleading a lot.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruckner Anton said:


> I praise both live and studio recordings, as long as the rendition is convincing for me, and the recorded sound is not misleading a lot.


I think for me it's the same, hard choices anyway .


----------

